# How long does your bearded Dragon spend basking?



## GlasgowGecko

As the title suggests really. I am quite interested in hearing how long your Dragon (or other diurnal lizard) spends basking (every day and per basking event) and what their basking spot temperature is.

Cheers.

Andy


----------



## Massis

at the moment, about 0hours... Daku mainly spents his time lying in his hideout. He's going into hibernation I think. Hot spot temperature is around 44°C (112°F).


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_

my beardie spend like 8 hours a day just sitting there lazy git :whip::lol2:


----------



## Chazaxl

My one beardy basically lives under the lamp. The other only moves down to sleep at night.


----------



## kirky1980

mines is only 4/5 months old and it aint really basking on the hot spot he sits beside it and the basking spot aint too hot 108f but very rarely do i see him actually sitting directly under it but it will sit there maybe 8 hours a day on and off


----------



## woodrott

GlasgowGecko said:


> As the title suggests really. I am quite interested in hearing how long your Dragon (or other diurnal lizard) spends basking (every day and per basking event) and what their basking spot temperature is.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Andy


shit Andy you don't wont much????

well i will try and get it as close as i can

heat spot 105 to 108 this is pretty much all the time as Ive a fan cooling system so its stable

heat and lights on at 530 am
night time heat ,,,heat spot 80 deg 

so lights on at 530 am
dragons bask for about 1hour 15 mins
then as i start feeding live food at about 630am to 645 am they come of there spot to feed,,body temp at about 97deg
they feed for about 25 mins on live food and greens
then go back to the basking spot where they stay for about 4 hours
just moving in and out for short times i suspect to regulate body temp
to around 89 to 92deg seams to be the normal

this will all start again when i feed at mid day

the last feed is at about 4 to 430pm
this is where the basking time is a lot shorter about 2 hours
where upon at about 6 to 630pm they go down for the night as lights go out at 7pm

this is adults only,and based on females mostly

is this what you needed??????


----------



## Geckogirl_88

All day! lol
I have a Rankins dragon, so temps not as hot (95-100F basking spot).
He just sits and basks all day. He shifts around the tank lots, and he's always looking for more bugs lol, but he ALWAYS returns to his fave basking rock
xx


----------



## Chazbang

My 5 month old Beardies will bask for 5-10 minutes at a time a few times a day. Being babies, they are still very skiddish and as soon as you move they run up their cork bark!


----------



## Diabolical

I'm not sure if mine ever basks and it's worrying me, I've had her a week (she is a couple of months old, I think) and if any of you have read my thread a few days ago you'd see I switched to bamboo root to get her closer to the basking spot and easier for her to get up on but she is either in her hide or climbing the back wall. 

I was in a garden centre today that sells beardies and they had 4 in a tank who looked younger than mine and they were all sitting under their basking spot.


----------



## 12843

I'll just add my 'healthy' dragons typical day as not to 'tip the boat'. (Other has neuro problems.)

Basking is 106f, very stable, heats controlled by hight with a 100watt reflector bulb on a dimmer stat, the stat does very little work, if non most of the year.

Lights up at 7am, within 1hr 30min, he will be basking and will remain there until 10am when fresh veg (and fruit on a fruit day) will be offered, 9/10 he moves for it.

Spends 20-30mins eatting, *then goes 3/4 toward the warm end and edges himself back under the basking spot over an half hour or so*.
When live food is offered similar events take place, with feeding time being 15-20mins.

Once under the bulb he'll chill out for 90-120mins or so, then move into the 1/3 toward the cool end for about 45mins. Then will repeat the * bit.

Light out at the moment is 8pm. I was a little last rolling back this year.

He knows when Im late feeding to, will trudge around until I bring him his greens, has often turn live down over it, at this time of day.

Hope it will be helpful.

Kris


----------



## Jeffers3

Mine sits on his log in the basking spot most of the day. He occasionally has a wander around "the estate", then goes back to his spot again. He has his more active moments, if you can call them that, but he seems happy to sit there watching things most of the day.
The temp in the warm end is around 38C and it's a bit warmer in the basking spot (the thermometer isn't directly under the heater).
He sometimes sleeps on his log, sometimes under it and sometimes he will hide amongst the artificial plants in the viv.
The heater and UV come on at about 7.30am and are on until 9.00pm. He has his veg changed at 8.00 and again at 6.30 most days. He will sometimes eat a few bits of live food in the morning, but more often he has this in the evening.


----------



## Evilmoo

My 4 month old seems to sit beside the basking light quite a lot too rather than under it (both spots are the same level so he's not just going for the highest point)

He moves in and out of the 'hot spot' (which is about 112f) about every half hour or so


----------



## CHMLNKIRSTY

Mines is just over 4months now and basks mainly in the morning; lights go on between 7am and 9am depending on when I wake up, and in the evening. In the afternoon he perches at different parts and usually see him wandering about... Then at night before lights go off at 9pm, he will start digging at the corner where he usually sleeps in prep for the turn off. 

Gets fed crickets 30mins to an hour after lights go on and a bowl of mixed greens put in which is topped up again later on in the day. 

Basking temp is about 106 and cool end 79. Although as hes getting older he seems to be basking more.. Think he basks for like up to an hour at a time or so, but couldn't be sure, someones gonna have to record their beardie on cam for a day to get the proper times xD


----------

